# Talimena weekend



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

(Lots of large photos)

Friday afternoon about 4, the wife informed me that my presence would not be required at son's school event this weekend, so "you can go for a ride or whatever."

I decided on "whatever."

Packed up the car with bike and camping gear, awoke at 4 Saturday morning, headed North to the Ouachita Mountains in Oklahoma. The Talimena Scenic Byway, Ouchita National Forest, and points nearby.

It's about 4 hours from my place to my starting point. Got to watch a nice sunrise.










The temps were in the low 40's, causing some nice fog over Sardis Lake



























Talihina, Oklahoma:


















The Talimena byway, aka Oklahoma Hwy 1, runs along the spine of Winding Stair and Rich Mountains. From a bike rider's perspective, it is wall after wall of steep, long grades; quite challenging. 





































... and some descents too









a bit early for fall colors, just a few trees here and there









Anyway, I decided to take the 'cross bike and do a pavement/dirt loop. Started at the campground on top of the ridge, warmed up with a few of those walls, then hung a left onto the gravel descent.









Here's a tip: 5 mile long, super-steep descents on gravel with a 'cross bike and 32c slicks will make your fingers sore from riding the brakes. A downhill bike would be a ton of fun on this road. 










I have never been so glad to see the bottom of a descent.









Next a few relatively easy / rolling miles on pavement to get to the next climb.


















JFK was here: US 259 @ OK 63









Headed back up the South side of the ridge on US259; got buzzed by a long line of arsewipes on rice burners, easily going 100+ mph past my left elbow as I'm crawling along.

There were lots moto riders out enjoying the weekend - Harley groups, riceburner crews, and a few GoldWing troops. Everybody was courteous and waved except the riceburner dorks.









Right turn onto the gravel climb. Went from "pretty steep" to "damn steep" but it's nice to get away from the traffic, and into the woods. Absolutely beautiful. Grasshoppers hopping, trees waving in the gentle breeze, rock outcroppings, occasional views to the valley. Quiet only punctuated by my tires crunching gravel and my deep steady breathing.


















This damn little road got a lot steeper at the top. This is the part where my knee started really hurting... might've been smart to bring a lower gear than 39x26. Finally, made the pavement, left turn down the hill to a really fun and long descent.









... but not for long... now I had to climb back up to the top of the ridge for the campground. I was too busy grunting and trying to maintain forward progress to take any pix except this one:








Yes it's true; there are aardvarks in the Ouachitas.

4 hours, a totally toasted pair of legs and one sore knee later. Back at the start.









Next, drive to my camping spot for the night, shower, eat, nap. Cedar Lake campground. The little beach turned out to be excellent for stargazing.









Mandatory toe pix.









Obligatory campfire pix.









De rigeur nature appreciation pix.




































And a good night's sleep snug in my little tent. Wake up Sunday morning, more roads to explore so I got an early start. Unfortunately, my knee was still sore from pushing too big a gear up too many too steep hills, so instead of another ride I opted for a nice long drive on back roads, just kind of exploring my way back toward home.





































Non-optional pix of old building in small town.


















BTW: Dear Durant, Oklahoma,
Your revitalized downtown looks nice, too bad there's nothing but gas stations open on a beautiful fall Sunday, else I would've spent some money there.









A fun weekend.


----------



## bmxhacksaw (Mar 26, 2008)

You can see up yer shortz.

Some of those climbs look pretty steep!


----------



## Brick Tamland (Mar 31, 2006)

So, basically, you abandoned your family for the weekend?


----------



## mymilkexpired (Apr 21, 2004)

Freaking awesome ride report. Im jealous. I was lazy and caught up on the ZZZs this weekend and didnt ride


----------



## estone2 (Sep 25, 2005)

Brick Tamland said:


> So, basically, you abandoned your family for the weekend?


FTW!!!


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

Very nice pics! I've camped in that area and done some jeeping but have never ridden that road which as I remember has some very steep sections. Makes me want to go camping!


----------



## DLMKA (Oct 3, 2006)

You suck


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Brick Tamland said:


> So, basically, you abandoned your family for the weekend?


if you had kids, you would understand.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Sweet. Love the dual sport aspect.


----------



## thedago (Sep 30, 2009)

looks amazing- jealous


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

That's close enough to me that I'm going to have to get over there one day. Great report.


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

You make nice images.

Got some stats on those hills?


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

You were in Deadrat? 

Go out the the airport and look on top of the water tower.

Next time hollar, I was out bumming around the woods on Sat too. 

Flyn G


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

FlynG said:


> You were in Deadrat?
> 
> Go out the the airport and look on top of the water tower.
> 
> ...


my little bro ganulated from SOSU... so yeah I know Durant reasonably well.

I think they repainted the water tower.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

DrRoebuck said:


> You make nice images.


thanks, Doc!



DrRoebuck said:


> Got some stats on those hills?


Yes. They are big and steep. In places, they get into very steep, but not quite into crazy steep. For that you have to go to Arkansas. 

http://www.mapmyride.com/route/us/ok/winding stair national recreation area/322128682163046836


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Brooks saddle. Did you steal that bike from Hickey?

I went birding up there on that big lake once while my wife was working at the Appie show at Will Rogers. It was nice but the hunters were threatening.


----------



## FlynG (Aug 23, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> my little bro ganulated from SOSU... so yeah I know Durant reasonably well.
> 
> I think they repainted the water tower.


And the hangar too :wink5:


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

terry b said:


> Brooks saddle. Did you steal that bike from Hickey?
> 
> I went birding up there on that big lake once while my wife was working at the Appie show at Will Rogers. It was nice but the hunters were threatening.


I was riding Brooks before Hickey even knew what a fixed gear is. 

I also drove thru Hagerman NWR on the way back home, didn't get many pix. After you retire why don't you head over thisssaway and we'll go 'splorin?


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> I was riding Brooks before Hickey even knew what a fixed gear is.
> 
> I also drove thru Hagerman NWR on the way back home, didn't get many pix. After you retire why don't you head over thisssaway and we'll go 'splorin?


I like the sounds of that.


----------



## wagsea6b (Jun 6, 2006)

Great report, thanks! Makes me homesick.

Next time you need to go to the other side of the state and hit the other Wichitas to balance things out.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Great ride report! I really need to check out that ride. It is after all, not far from me as I live in Oklahoma.


----------



## asciibaron (Aug 11, 2006)

Creakyknees said:


> if you had kids, you would understand.


x1000 1000.

looks like it was a good time. you need panniers.

no rattlers?


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Can you post a map of the ride? Until now, I wasn't sure if there was anything fun to do in Oklahoma...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Sojourneyman said:


> Can you post a map of the ride? Until now, I wasn't sure if there was anything fun to do in Oklahoma...


this is the area 

https://ridewithgps.com/routes/1226004

Also: I'm going back this weekend.


----------

